# 5 general rules; how not to spook steel needed



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Now that I'm finally able to find the fish, I've noticed and it has also been pointed out to me that I am spooking some of the fish. Don't get me wrong, I'm am catching some nice ones but we can all do better right? I'd like to draw on the experience of you guys and ask for 5 general rules on how not to spook the steel. I think many of us could use some pointers.

Thanks


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a few.....

Never assume an area has no fish. Just because you never saw one there before doesn't mean there may not be one. Steelhead use the hole stream at one time or another throughout the season. 

If you think you've spotted a fish, cast to it _before_ you confirm it. Usually if it moves because of your movements, it likely might not hit.

Dress in natural colors, dark green, brown, tan, gray, etc.

Move and wade slowly in the spring as fish are very often shallow and at the edges of the stream. If you can avaoid being in the water, stay on the bank.

A good pair of polarized glasses are an absolute must for spotting fish and fish holding structure.

C510

BTW: I certainly hope spring isn't the only time you find fish


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All of the above - just be *stealthy*.
I've had friends run right up to the bank and go, "Lok there was a trout - I just saw it swim away!" 

If you can see them, odds are *they* are* looking at you*.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If using hardware, learn to cast further upstream and start your sweeps 10 ft above him, then 8 ft above, then 6 ft above, etc, gradually getting closer with out spooking or lining them. 

If using fly gear, always cast short of the fish to not line them and start working your way out to the fish gradually, I do this once my feet are locked into place, once I start casting to fish, I dont let my feet move at all normally. In all my years of guiding almost everyone shuffles slowly closer as they cast trying to cheat the system, learn to keep your feet still and always stay out of the hole or run, never step into it. You can be in the water just stay out of range, this is usually hard for the newer less experienced fly guys as they do not have the long cast or long line control mastered.

Last thing is make sure if your with someone, that "talking" is kept to a minimum and soon youll have your own sign language down.

Good luck
Salmonid


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll add that if you do happen to spook a fish: be patient, they'll often come right back. I can recall plenty of times when my initial presence or the fight of a hooked fish scared fish off. As I continued to worked the area, I'd find that the spot I had flushed fish from 15 minutes ago was again holding steelhead. This observation is more true as the water warms and the the fish's fear is overruled by horniness .


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

IMHO it is more rewarding to learn how to fish for them without seeing them. Here is a video of me fishing dirty water on Rocky River:


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> IMHO is more rewarding to learn how to fish for them without seeing them.


+1

I was going to add, fish for the ones that you cant see and they probably wont get spooked.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

To add to the sunglasses, WEAR A HAT! Preferably one with a dark underbill. This isn't as important as it is on places like the flats in Florida, but the hat makes your life so much easier. I forgot mine last weekend and wore my rain jacket the entire time I fished because it has a bill on it.

Hats are worth it if you didn't already know


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

If fishing for fish that you can see, there is a pond by my condo you guys can sight fish for all the blue gills you want, or just take a net down to the river, or catch them with your hands, or I can put them in a barrel for you to catch, etc....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Phineous said:


> If fishing for fish that you can see, there is a pond by my condo you guys can sight fish for all the blue gills you want, or just take a net down to the river, or catch them with your hands, or I can put them in a barrel for you to catch, etc....


Alright pm me!!!!


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phineous said:


> If fishing for fish that you can see, there is a pond by my condo you guys can sight fish for all the blue gills you want, or just take a net down to the river, or catch them with your hands, or I can put them in a barrel for you to catch, etc....



There's a spot I know of out east (I believe you guys call them "unmentionables") where some serious sight fishing can be had. Goes by the name of "CC" or for some of the old-timers on that side of town "JC".......good times for all the georges.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

rsm555600, 

The new name for "unmentionable" is hen funnel.......just changed the other day. Should keep the lurkers guessing the lingo again.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

rsm,

Maybe we should have posted pictures of how we were killing them at CC. You know what I mean, walking up on the fish and trying to catch it before it sees you? Yikes! Maybe that would be fun if we took Cory(my 7 year old nephew). I love when we see 4 grown men standing in ankle deep water each decked out with a thousand dollars worth of gear casting a 14' rod 6' in front of them. That is something I would have never believed if I hadn't seen it. Sorry to vent, but I can't help it.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

You would think that all you non redds fisherman would be happy we fish the redds. That way you can fish all the pools behind us. Just saying


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

rsm555600 said:


> There's a spot I know of out east (I believe you guys call them "unmentionables") where some serious sight fishing can be had. Goes by the name of "CC" or for some of the old-timers on that side of town "JC".......good times for all the georges.


Oh I fished the CC yesterday man did I do awsome. Caught a couple of hawg 16 pounders there and would you believe they were both spawning with each other.. I mean what are the odds! After letting go a couple of chromers with sucker spawns and whooly buggers on their tails I noticed that J C was right upstream from me.. So I jumped into the HEn Funnel which spun me into an alternate universe where I was warped to the Grand river on Easter 10 years ago. While there I noticed a couple of you youngins still fishing the redds with your expensive simms waders and Smith Optics sun glasses( by the way thank you HErb for the pair you gave me !) So as I watched all you guys swingin and missin I thought to myself Damn were these not the same fellas on OGF!!! So I whiped out my cheap reddington fly rod and reel ended up going 25 for 30 and you all shook your heads and went home. I guess thats why you guys dont fish the redds to this day!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never really seem to spook fish. I look like a damn tree with all my camo on tho so that could be the reason I suppose? another good tip is don't splash around in the water! haha


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Oh I fished the CC yesterday man did I do awsome. Caught a couple of hawg 16 pounders there and would you believe they were both spawning with each other.. I mean what are the odds! After letting go a couple of chromers with sucker spawns and whooly buggers on their tails I noticed that J C was right upstream from me.. So I jumped into the HEn Funnel which spun me into an alternate universe where I was warped to the Grand river on Easter 10 years ago. While there I noticed a couple of you youngins still fishing the redds with your expensive simms waders and Smith Optics sun glasses( by the way thank you HErb for the pair you gave me !) So as I watched all you guys swingin and missin I thought to myself Damn were these not the same fellas on OGF!!! So I whiped out my cheap reddington fly rod and reel ended up going 25 for 30 and you all shook your heads and went home. I guess thats why you guys dont fish the redds to this day!!!


That's some funny crap there.....

Boy, thank god we are having a wet spring without visible fish everywhere


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

CARL510ISLE said:


> That's some funny crap there.....
> 
> Boy, thank god we are having a wet spring without visible fish everywhere


You know I always can be funny when I am sleep deprived. I went to a creek/ unmentionable( I cringe sayin that one!)/ hen funnel but there was no Time warp thing going on this time.I was the first one in the lot and stuck a couple of fat chromers in their eyes( not literaly though!) And after the masacre I jumped in the fish mobile and passed by at least 25 cars. Oh yeah nice meeting you Roger and Art hopefully you caught some out my honey hole.... We'll Ill post soon for now I'll be counting steelhead on the redds so I can go to sleep!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Here is an example of people wearing all the gear for big water water steelhead fishing.....yet they are fishing ankle deep.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

salmon king said:


> You would think that all you non redds fisherman would be happy we fish the redds. That way you can fish all the pools behind us. Just saying


Oh believe me I am Only thing that sucks though is that I keep tripping over them fish to get to the holes


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Let me start by saying that I'm not weighing in on or stating my side in the redd vs pool debate in this thread. That could be the subject for another thread.

I'm more interested in what you guys have to say on strategy to avoid spooking the fish in semi-clear to gin clear pools (where you can see or at least partially see the fish) in the 4-6ft deep range. I have seen that in these pools, where you stand has an effect on pod movement. The fish will move differently depending on where you stand in relation to the sun, current, head, tailout, etc.... I'm just wondering if any of you have observed certain behaviors that make the fish more or less comfortable in this type of environment.

Thanks for all your input guys, there has been some good knowledge spread in this thread.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

brodg said:


> Let me start by saying that I'm not weighing in on or stating my side in the redd vs pool debate in this thread. That could be the subject for another thread.
> 
> I'm more interested in what you guys have to say on strategy to avoid spooking the fish in semi-clear to gin clear pools (where you can see or at least partially see the fish) in the 4-6ft deep range. I have seen that in these pools, where you stand has an effect on pod movement. The fish will move differently depending on where you stand in relation to the sun, current, head, tailout, etc.... I'm just wondering if any of you have observed certain behaviors that make the fish more or less comfortable in this type of environment.
> 
> Thanks for all your input guys, there has been some good knowledge spread in this thread.


Dam you have some good eyes if you can see them in 6' of water. I'm glad that I am not able to see those fish because I would not be able to fish for those either.


----------

